# Watt Rechner



## marcgloor (14. Februar 2009)

Ja hat jemanden einen Watt berechner?
Hatte mal einen aber als meine Festplatte kaputt ging wusste ich nicht mer wie der hiess!


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Watt-Sammel-Thread*

Google wirft ein paar davon aus, aber ich habe noch keinen gesehen der realistische Werte ausspuckt.
Nach dem öfters verlinkten eXtreme Power Supply Calculator wäre mein System z.B. gar nicht erst lauffähig.


----------



## Thornscape (14. Februar 2009)

Das Sinnvollste ist meiner Meinung nach ein einfacher Verbrauchsmesser, der in der Steckdose steckt und dabei den Gesamtverbrauch deines Systems anzeigt. Die Dinger sind nicht mehr besonders teuer und sind in dem Anzeigebereich auch ausreichend genau.


----------



## aurionkratos (14. Februar 2009)

Ggf hilft dir das hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...rsicht-zu-systemen-im-watt-sammel-thread.html


----------



## Falcon (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Watt-Sammel-Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Google wirft ein paar davon aus, aber ich habe noch keinen gesehen der realistische Werte ausspuckt.
> Nach dem öfters verlinkten eXtreme Power Supply Calculator wäre mein System z.B. gar nicht erst lauffähig.



Genau den wollt ich eigentlich empfehlen...


----------



## Uziflator (14. Februar 2009)

Der würfelt wohl bei der Wattzahl, der meint ich brauch knapp 800Watt.*omg*


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Februar 2009)

Großer Thread, der sich mit dem Be Quiet Wattrechner auseinander setzt und genau beschreibt warum diese Wattrechner übertreiben und andere Alternativen (auch hier im Forum) zu finden sind.

Hatte heute Mittag schon gemeldet, dass Threads solcher Art es zu Genüge gibt. Aber naja...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-gehaeuse/30680-quiet-netzteilrechner-korrekt.html


----------



## rebel4life (14. Februar 2009)

@Thornscape:

Genau diese Geräte sind nicht sehr genau wenn es um Schaltnetzteile geht, ohmsche Lasten gehen da noch aber bei Schaltnetzteilen produzieren diese Geräte einfach nur sehr viele Messfehler. Der klassische alte Hauszähler ist da wesentlich genauer, dann noch ein wenig Kopfrechnen und schon hat man *genaue* Werte.


----------

